# Orkut is Banned!!!!!



## piyushp_20 (May 4, 2008)

*Orkut is Banned!!!!! - Latest and the very Advanced version of W32.USBworm*

hi guys
i am affected with a virus, which does not let me open orkut. whenever the virus finds the name orkut anywhere on the monitors screen the it displays a message: 
"Orkut is banned, dont try to open it since it is restricted!!!  --SAM--"

and also when i try to open task manager then it gives a message:
"--Sorry--        --SAM--"

it also disables my McAfee antivirus, which i have to re-enable it everytime i start my computer.

its other effects are as follows:

it does not let me view hidden system files.
when i try to delete the infected file then the "Access is Denied" message pops up.

Below image shows the infected file
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/8718/14309913eq9.png


and in the registry this key is automatically created even if i delete the key:
*img403.imageshack.us/img403/8326/63512516ow0.png

HOW DO I REMOVE THIS VIRUS


----------



## gigyaster (May 4, 2008)

hey really a horrible problem man. 
OMG!!!  it also disables my McAfee antivirus!!!!

Don't worry techies will reply n solve ur prob.


----------



## ninad_mhatre85 (May 4, 2008)

hey same problem was their with my frnds PC ....
there is one service running check task manager for this and one file in created in ur windows installation directory it .exe file
kill the process first then remove the .exe file 

i dont know the names of files/processes had encountered  this problem long back ...

or search google for "Orkut is banned, dont try to open" u will get what u want


----------



## piyushp_20 (May 4, 2008)

but the problem is that the task manager is also not working, then  how will i kill any of the process. is there any other way to do it.


----------



## siddes (May 4, 2008)

Download Process Explorer, available for free from Microsoft.

Check all the processes that are running. You'll easily be able to spot the suspicious one.

End it


----------



## piyushp_20 (May 4, 2008)

guys plz help


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (May 4, 2008)

bettr scan with AVG free antivirus under safemode...
try chking a solutin in the tutorial section of my site in the signature...


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 4, 2008)

Cant u enable task manager by editing the policy settings in the control panel?.Also the way to kill a process would be to make a .bat file with contentJust make a new text file & when saving save as filename.bat after selecting option file type "all files')
Taskkill   /im filename.exe /f

Then, i believe u can delete .exe and then run regedit & search for the system.exe occurence & delete all of them.


----------



## saROMan (May 4, 2008)

well it can be "*W32.USBWorm virus* " but the Simptom you get are different ..

any ways try this

Open the run command and type *C:\heap41a* and press enter

IF it Opens a Folder then delete all the contents in the Folder ...

Search for *heap41a* in the registry by using the find command 
You will get something like this *“[winlogon] C:\heap41a\svchost.exe C:\heap(some number)\std.txt*“. Just delete the entries by pressing the del key 
Close the registry editor 

To  Get back the *Task Manager ..follow this*

Start > Run > GPedit.msc > Administrative templets > System > Ctrl+Alt+del

*i25.tinypic.com/357msf7.jpg

Double Click on Remove *Task Manager* In right Pane

Click Disable & Then Apply/OK ...

*i30.tinypic.com/34euty1.jpg

*Hope it Helps*


----------



## piyushp_20 (May 5, 2008)

saROMan said:


> well it can be "*W32.USBWorm virus* " but the Simptom you get are different ..
> 
> any ways try this
> 
> ...


 
Sorry buddy, this is an old W32.USBWorm, my first guess was this virus only but the heap41a folder dosnt exist in the drive so this is different one.



Hrithan2020 said:


> Cant u enable task manager by editing the policy settings in the control panel?.Also the way to kill a process would be to make a .bat file with contentJust make a new text file & when saving save as filename.bat after selecting option file type "all files')
> Taskkill /im filename.exe /f
> 
> Then, i believe u can delete .exe and then run regedit & search for the system.exe occurence & delete all of them.


 
havnt tried this but the thing is that i dont know the exact process which is to be killed so i need to open the process tab in the task manager.

and yeah task manager is not disabled, it shows up but only for 2-3 seconds.

Guys got to know about some more problems

1) You cant unzip any winRAR or winzip (came to knw abt it when i was trying to extract the processexplorer.zp file.

2) you cant search nething on google, it simply says "Obscene sites banned" or something like that, i cant recall it.


----------



## dreams (May 5, 2008)

hey m8..did you try system restore??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 5, 2008)

I suggest reinstall windows. 5 minutes for the starting setup and formatting drive, 25 mins for the install, 30 more mins for drivers, software etc. Why waste DAYS on a problem when you can fix it in an hour?

BTW: Just install everything and make a drive image. Easy for restoring


----------



## sarincv (May 5, 2008)

Install NOD32 Antivirus and scan the PC before doing any formatting .....It will work


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 5, 2008)

Look at points 1 and 26:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413


----------



## bose.subhasis (May 5, 2008)

sarincv said:


> Install NOD32 Antivirus and scan the PC before doing any formatting .....It will work



me also gonna suggest this one. even the free 30 day trial version of NOD32 2.70.39 will solve ur problem surely. me also faced the same problem in a cafe in my locality in kolkata. after installation run a full system scan with the "IN DEPTH ANALYSIS" option enabled. ur problem will be cured surely


----------



## amitshahc (May 5, 2008)

Kasper sky is also the best antivirus. try that also. it should get rid of by an antivirus only.


----------



## piyushp_20 (May 5, 2008)

UUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, Finally solved the problem, was vry easy. just deleting the virus in safe mode and then deleting some registry keys.


----------



## dreams (May 6, 2008)

congrats m8.


----------

